# Suse 7.3



## Franz (18. Oktober 2001)

Ich habe mir jetzt Suse Linux 7.3 zugelegt und es funktioniert alles wunderbar...

bist auf zwei dinge. und ich hoffe, ich finde hier antwort:

1. Auf der zweiten Partition habe ich win2k installiert und jetzt fragt er mich immer, wie ich starten möchte...linux oder nt
doch wenn ich nich innerhalb von 5sek. reagiere kommt er automatisch ins linux...kann ich die nt startpart. nicht an erste stelle rücken????

2. mein kde ist furchtbar verzogen und zwar habe ich bei der installation die position des fensters nicht richtig eingegeben...dh. der desktop beginnt so ca. in der mitte des bildschirmes und links davon ist´s schwarz...

hoffe es kann mir jemand hélfen


----------



## Nagual (18. Oktober 2001)

in lilo.conf du kansnt
timeout=100      # Wartezeit 10s vor booten oder mehr setzen

und da ist auch etwas wie standard oder ähnliches befehl, dies kopierst du dann ins bereich wo dien W2K ist oder du kannst 

dies kannst du sicherlich auch über kde einstellen ohne in der lilo.conf zu tippen..


----------



## nojo (25. Januar 2002)

*desktop verzogen*

wennerr verzogen iss denn mch ne shell auf, gib als root ein "init 3"
und wenn er auf runlevel 3 is, gieb "sax2" ein und richte deinen montor neu ein


nojo


----------



## GeNeRaL (27. Januar 2002)

*Antwort*

Hi, 
am einfachsten ist immernoch, du gehst in win 2k,
dann machst du rechtsklick aufm destop auf arbeitsplatz und dann 
Eigenschaften und dann auf Erweitert, bei start und einstellungen auf einstellungen klicken, und dann kannst du die zeit auswählen, wie lange das anfangsmenü angezeigt werden soll.

cu


----------

